
Show HN: Bookman, read ebooks via email - jpfong
https://usebookman.com/
======
jpfong
Bookman is for those that like to read a lot and want a way to keep reading
with discipline but don't have time to sit with a book.

Email is the most convenient way if you want to read anywhere anytime. After
signing up and uploading your ebook, you get snippets from the book via
emails. You can click on the “Read more” button to get the next snippet. If
you don’t have any epub files, Bookman offers a small selection of epub.
Enjoy!

